
Show HN: Jupiter, read and highlight the classic books - awclives
https://jupiter.ai/
======
awclives
Dear Hacker Newsers,

We built Jupiter, a free iPhone app, to be the best way to read and highlight
the classic books. We are posting here because we thought some of you might
enjoy using it.

We have read many classics--Aurelius, Shakespeare, Emerson, Carlyle, Macaulay,
etc.--and love to highlight our favorite parts; however, it's always been
difficult to go back and review our highlights because they've been strewn
across various print and Kindle versions. Now, with Jupiter, we love having
all of highlights in one place, we love being able to search them easily.

We also make it possible to highlight in the browser. And when you create a
highlight, you can get a magic link to it to share with your friends. Here is
an example from a P.T. Barnum book, which was posted on HN at one point:

"When a man's undivided attention is centered on one object, his mind will
constantly be suggesting improvements of value, which would escape him if his
brain was occupied by a dozen different subjects at once."

[https://jupiter.ai/books/qvAJ/?hl=x7B](https://jupiter.ai/books/qvAJ/?hl=x7B)

Of, if you are in a political debate, why not throw down a link to the Bill of
Rights?

"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or
prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or
of the press, or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to
petition the Government for a redress of grievances."

[https://jupiter.ai/books/1X/?hl=z4Y](https://jupiter.ai/books/1X/?hl=z4Y)

Clearly, a full book is a unwieldy in a desktop browser; however, we handle
searching, place-saving, jumping to highlights, and more well in the app.

It is our hope, perhaps naive, that if we make the classics much more
accessible, many more people will read them, or at least parts of them.

We would love to hear any feedback y'all have!

